# windscreen de-misting on B544



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

I find that demisting the windscreen takes a long time (on a 2003 B544).

Comparing the amount of air that comes out when solely the windscreen is selected, to when the air is set to come out of the vents facing the driver/passenger, the windscreen doesn't seem to get a lot of flow.

I thought the selector dial (or rather the cable coming from it) might need adjusting, or possible the ducting going to the screen vents might be loose. What I don't know is how to access either.

I checked the engine compartment but can't see any ducting going to the screen vents, nor do I see a bowden cable going to the heater box (so are the adjustments inside the box?).

Any ideas?

What do other Hymer owners find with the flow to the screen demisters, is it normal to be fairly low?

Thanks,

Pieter


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the 544's demisting procedure, but remember that diesels take a lot longer to warm up compared to petrol engines and it's not surprising that it seems to take a long time. My Ducato needs to go for about 10 miles before the water temperature starts to move off the bottom stop.

Did you know that you can speed up the demisting by using the cab air-conditioning (if fitted) and directing the cold air to the windscreen? The air conditioning dries out the air and the dry air, even though cold, clears misting much faster than warm, damp air from the heater.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I used to own a B544 on a Fiat base and the screen demister on that was [email protected] !!! 

Along the base of the screen is a plastic ducting that is fed from the original Fiat screen demisting vents. In the "standard" Fiat van the demister was rubbish, by the time you have the size of screen fitted to a Hymer you are onto a loser !!!

A couple of 12V fans mounted on the dash top is the usual means of enhancing the demister, the other method is a long handled(so you can reach the screen) ice scraper that has a length of foam attached to the back of the scraper (purchased item not home made jobby)

Its a very basic design flaw that Hymer seem to have just shut their eyes to, everyone with an older Hymer has the same problem. I am not sure if the newer ones suffer in the same way.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

pieterv said:


> What do other Hymer owners find with the flow to the screen demisters, is it normal to be fairly low?


Exactly the same findings as yourself Pieter.

As has been suggested, I use the cab air con to help clear the window.

If I am pitched on mains, I put a little electric heater on the dashboard about twenty minutes before I unplug to drive away. That helps enormously, and heats up the cab area as well.

I also find that there is a draft by my left side when driving, (LHD).

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just a couple of other tips.

If your van is warm inside ie: you are setting off after an overnight stop, put the blower on 'recirculate' as it is warm air from the hab area.

You can also get a little hot air blower that plugs into the cigar lighter. Instant heat and I believe that Euro Car Parts have had one on offer recently.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, it seems that my demister might be normal (if poor).

Thanks for that, it saves me the trouble of finding a loose connection or fiddling with cables, whereas everything is probably normal.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

We had the same problem on our old B544 along with a cold cab in winter.
Hoping our new Ford is better!!
Steve


----------

